# Temp Rising When Idle



## Aldotorres832 (Jan 8, 2016)

I have a 2002 Nissan Xterra and it drives great but when I'm idle for a good 10-15 mins the temp starts rising. It lowers back to normal once I start accelerating or stay at a constant speed but once the temp rises I can't even be idle without it rising once I go slow it starts going back up and once I reach a stop it will be in the red until I drive off.


----------



## Aldotorres832 (Jan 8, 2016)

Could this be the reason ??


----------

